# NY Underground: UNDERCITY New York City urban exploration w STEVE DUNCAN, dir. Andrew Wonder



## r0bb0 (Sep 26, 2011)

class vid, midnite meatrain

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vWF3IDk9Gek


----------



## r0bb0 (Sep 26, 2011)

America


----------



## editor (Sep 26, 2011)

r0bb0 said:


> America


I'll move it to the NY forum then!


----------



## IC3D (Sep 26, 2011)

Tower Bridge would be a fun climb


----------



## r0bb0 (Sep 26, 2011)

thanks ed,it's a great vid


----------



## r0bb0 (Sep 26, 2011)




----------



## SaskiaJayne (Sep 26, 2011)

Excellent vid!


----------



## pogofish (Sep 26, 2011)

editor said:


> I'll move it to the NY forum then!



I think its already in here!


----------



## editor (Sep 26, 2011)

pogofish said:


> I think its already in here!


That's because I moved it!


----------



## 1927 (Sep 26, 2011)

editor said:


> That's because I moved it!



It may be because you posted this very same video on 3rd January this year!


----------



## editor (Sep 26, 2011)

1927 said:


> It may be because you posted this very same video on 3rd January this year!


Tee hee!


----------

